# Number of 457 visas granted up by over 20%



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The number of overseas workers moving to Australia on 457 visas has jumped more than 20% over the past year, the latest data from the Department of Immigration and Citizenship shows. Minister for Immigration and Citizenship Brendan O'Connor said the significant growth in the programme highlighted the need for further reform. He said that there [...]

Click to read the full news article: Number of 457 visas granted up by over 20%...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## cjka (Aug 4, 2010)

typo -


> 108,810,457 visa


Should be "*108,810*" 457 visa


----------



## Ghulam (Jun 11, 2013)

Message: Good Morning Sir/Madam:
I am a young Afghan living in Herat Afghanistan When I finished 12 grade of High school
I started working with Italian Army as an interpreter in 2007 till now I am working with
them nowadays they are deciding to leave Afghanistan and my life is now in danger if they
leave next days I will be killed so I inform you if you have any solution to get me out of
Afghanistan I will appreciate it all my life now I am living in very difficult situation
that terrible for me and difficult that I am
completely bored of life and need your help.


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for mentioning the typo in the article - fixed.


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Ghulam

If you post in the immigration section you should get some good feedback and ideas:-

Visas and immigration - Living and Working in Australia Forum With Immigration and Travel Information

Best of luck for the future.

Regards,

Mark


----------

